# Dog Rocks



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Has anyone used Dog Rocks in their dogs drinking water to protect their lawn? Does it work?

We have 4 bitches and lots of brown patches on the lawn. Just put more of the garden down to grass and my husband is moaning (his usual hobby!!) about the brown patches. I would understand if he were a keen gardener, but he HATES gardening and will only mow the lawn if shamed into it, not even doing the edges, so it is me who gardens :roll: 

I have read several reviews, most favourable, but just wondered if anyone on here has used them


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

haven't tried them Pollydoodle

we had the same problem with our dogs (not bitches) 

In the end we replaced the lawn with a good quality artificial turf and never looked back

A pressure hose a few times a year to keep it fresh and new looking, no more mowing and more importantly no muddy paws in wet weather

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Tried them, but one of the dogs kept taking them out of the bowl. Also with 4 dogs...only one bitch but they all wee like girls  :roll: :lol: there are numerous bowls around so a lot of packs were needed.
Didn't see much difference.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

aldra said:


> haven't tried them Pollydoodle
> 
> we had the same problem with our dogs (not bitches)
> 
> ...


Same here. Looks amazing and just needs a sweep now and again and the odd wash. No more holes, brown patches and mowing.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I got some of those once, like 4maddogs my choc lab kept taking them out of her drinking water, in the end every morning and evening, whatever the weather I would take her by the lead to my preferred wee spot down the garden behind a bush and stay there until she had 'done her stuff'. It took a few months, but one day she was in the garden and wanted a pee and shot off behind the bush!!!!
OK there have been a few lapses and I usually re-seed a few patches in the summer but I would say she is 98% successful.
Who said chocolate labradors are thick.... she does card tricks too!!!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Can I sell you some snake oil?

Have you tried tomatoe juice on their food, that is supposed to work?

James


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

We got the artificial gass. Great when going away in the motorhome as no grass to mow and I brown patches.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How do you brown patches angelelaa ???? :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Four bitches and two dogs. They all drink out of our ponds.

Angelaa does the artificial gass prevent gassing. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh dear! Meant to say our 3 dogs don't make brown patches on the artificial grass.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Ah, yes. Mine drink out of the ponds too...no wonder the rocks failed!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've totally cured the problem of brown patches on the lawn.
Our lab/lurcher cross bitch combined with almost six months of daily rain has turned our small back lawn into a fairly good imitation of a mud bank.
Hardly a blade of grass remains to be browned and even our resident blackbird wears snowshoes to get around.
Still, saves having to mow it :thumbright:


----------



## Spike76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dog Rocks are great - miracle worker for our lawn. We'd pretty much given up hope and as we've been dog owners all our lives and never come accross a solution we were pretty sceptical. 

But they worked v well for us - now just to stop the dogs digging up the lawn!

A hint as well - ours didn't fancy drinking out of the bowls either (at first) so we just put the rocks into a jug and tipped the water in from that - so they never even saw the rocks!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Spike76 said:


> Dog Rocks are great - miracle worker for our lawn. We'd pretty much given up hope and as we've been dog owners all our lives and never come accross a solution we were pretty sceptical.
> 
> But they worked v well for us - now just to stop the dogs digging up the lawn!
> 
> A hint as well - ours didn't fancy drinking out of the bowls either (at first) so we just put the rocks into a jug and tipped the water in from that - so they never even saw the rocks!


A tip for stopping dogs digging up the lawn is to lay chicken wire all over it. The grass grows through so that, eventually you can't see it. You can mow over it. The dog cannot dig through it though.
You should, however, provide a digging place for your dog to prevent frustration. A childrens' sand pit filled with silver sand works well. The sand drops off doggy paws easily. Just bury some treats and toys and you will have a happy dog. This sometimes works on its own to divert the dog away from the lawn.


----------



## Spike76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank patp - will give it a go - I'd never thought of that before! Just as I'd never tried Dog Rocks and they certainly worked so will have a go with the chicken wire. We have a small muddy patch near the compost so maybe they can dig there...


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

We tried dog rocks but I'm not sure they helped (I think they're probably a con) but they certainly won't help a lawn that is already damaged. The only option is to cut out the damaged section, including a few inches of soil, and relaying fresh turf. But why bother, it will only end up ruined again.


----------



## Spike76 (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think they can bring back dead lawn to life...just stop new patches. 

With our 2 labs, we had a lawn full of burn patches and as soon as we began using Dog Rocks we noticed that no new were appearing, then after about a month the old ones had faded, the lawn was green and no patches in sight! quite a shock to be honest after terrible dead grass for 10+ years....

The dead patches that were already there just needed a bit of seed and extra water.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My main concern with using dog rocks is if it changes the chemistry of the urine to stop the burning - then what effect is this having on the dog's internal system?


----------



## Spike76 (Apr 15, 2013)

We were worried about that also, as one of our dog's isn't the healthiest and we didn't want to medicate him any further - especially for our lawn which is our problem not his! 

Jasper has had no problems at all using them, and he has numerous unrelated health issues. I think it's because they don't actually change the chemical balance or pH balance of the pee, they just absorb excess nitrates from the water.


----------

